# probleme mise a jour ipod touch 1.1.4



## eloin (5 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai acheté un  ipod touch 1.1.3 au usa depuis maintenant quelques moi et hiers j'ai eu l'idée sogrenu de le mettre a jour,  itune me propose une mise a jour 1.1.5 mais lorsque j'accepte il me dist me coupe la chique (itune pas l'ipod touch) en me disant "itune ne peux pas contacter le serveur des mise a jour car vous n'êtes pas connecté a internet"

j'ai farfouillé sur le net et sur des forum, j'ai mis le doigt sur mon nez en tournan six fois sur moi meme et chantant la marseillase comme il me disais de le faire (accessoirement j'ai mis mon itune en anglais mais ....pas de meilleur resultat) , mais rien n'y fais alors que j'ai mis la derinere version d'itune sans probleme (j'avais deja ce probleme de lise a jour d'ipod touch quand j ai mis a jour itune donc rien a voir avec le changement de version)

helpppp  mmmeeeeeeeee:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Salut.

Est ce que tu peux te connecter sur l'iTunes Store ?


----------



## eloin (5 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Est ce que tu peux te connecter sur l'iTunes Store ?




ouai par contre j'ai pas de compte Itune store


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Commence par t'en créer un, ça mange pas de pain.


----------



## eloin (7 Novembre 2008)

Ok,, j'ai trouvé faut allé dans panneau de config, option internet onglet connexion cliquer sur paramétrés réseau  et décocher la case détecter automatiquement les parametres de connexion et après (je sais pas pourquoi ) ca marche


----------

